# Capsule Wardrobe of Music



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*According to Wiki, Capsule wardrobe is a term coined by Susie Faux, the owner of a London boutique called "Wardrobe" in the 1970s. According to Faux, a capsule wardrobe is a collection of a few essential items of clothing that will not go out of fashion, such as skirts, trousers, and coats, which can then be augmented with seasonal pieces. This idea was popularised by American designer Donna Karan, who, in 1985, released an influential capsule collection of seven interchangeable work-wear pieces... The term has come to refer to a collection of clothing which is designed using only interchangeable items, in order to maximise the number of outfits which can be created. The aim is to have an outfit suitable for any occasion without owning excessive items of clothing. This is usually achieved by buying what are considered to be "key" or "staple" items in coordinating colours.*

You are allowed up to fifteen pieces in your Capsule Wardrobe of Music, but it might be better to have eight or ten. Who is your 'black trouser' composer - the useful one that will fit most moods and shows the biggest talent? And who wrote your flaunty item, the red scarf that lifts a sombre business ensemble? And your luxury item - if you're a woman, the designer shoes or gold earrings that turn your black dress into elegant evening attire? (I just can't think of the male equivalent!)

The idea is to have versatility and durability - a mixture of solid satisfaction and playfulness. Ideally, your pieces of music should range from the 17th century (or before) to the twentieth century (or after). Try not to include more than four pieces from the same style-group.

Thanks in advance for any replies :tiphat: 
And if none, I've enjoyed myself this morning, anyway.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Black trousers - *classic line* - Bach, Double Violin Concerto

2. Heather-coloured woollen jacket - *rich, evocative* - Biber, Rosary Sonatas

3. Aquamarine shirt - *colour that promotes serenity* - Debussy, La Mer

4. Sleeveless dress in black or chocolate - *'go-anywhere'* - Mozart, The Magic Flute

5. Black leather court shoes - *elegant and freeing* - Michael Haydn, Gabriel Mass

6. Flame-coloured scarf - *flamboyance* - Lully, Suite from Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme - guaranteed to flare the nostrils

7. Black straw sombrero with coffee coloured ribbon - *gaiety, for special occasions* - Boccherini, Guitar Quintets

8. Canvas shoulder bag in coffee and flame design to match scarf and hat - *patterned texture of sounds* - Robert Moran, Chant du Cygne

9. Brown swirly-panelled midi skirt - *adventure & love* - for sunny afternoons and twilight dancing - Tchaikovsky, Swan Lake

10. Black leather boots - *structure & melody* - Dowland, Songs

11. Black velour top with scoop neck - dramatic and universal - Beethoven's Fifth

12. Amber jewellery set - drop earrings, necklet, and brooch - for *glow and lustre* - Holst, The Planets


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

A pair of trousers, a shirt, and a jacket -> any type of music.
Sorry, I'm just a guy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Red bow tie: Mahler's 7th
Pink bow tie: Boulez's Sur Incises
Blue bow tie: Boulez's Dérives I and II
Spotty bow tie: Ligeti's Chamber Concerto
Maroon bow tie: Sibelius's 7th
Black bow tie: Bach's A Musical Offering
White bow tie: Bach's Well Tempered Clavier (both books)

All depends on my mood really, what sort of bow tie I would wear.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Wearable music? Oh ... I get it!

I'll stick with my Sennheiser 600s. You can keep your Beats.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting, but rather complex game... 

1.- A pair of casual shoes (movement) / Reich's Different Trains: 




2.- A pair of jeans (made for it) / Kurtág's ... concertante...: 




3.- A T-shirt (simplicity) / Riley's In C: 




4.- A jacket (plain but deep) / Lachenmann's Tableau: 




5.- A gold earring (a jewel, yes, I'm a male, but I use one often ): Hosokawa's Utsurohi:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

Cod-piece. Henry?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Detachable green sleeves. Also Henry.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks to the intrepid few who've had a serious go at this. I realise now this was a silly idea* but O Felix Culpa in that it got one or two lovely answers. Thanks especially to CoAG and Schigolch. :tiphat: :tiphat:

(But hey, you have to let the silliness out sometimes...)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Thanks to the intrepid few who've had a serious go at this. I realise now this was a silly idea* but O Felix Culpa in that it got one or two lovely answers. Thanks especially to CoAG and Schigolch. :tiphat: :tiphat:
> 
> (But hey, you have to let the silliness out sometimes...)


Obviously, my post wasn't even silly enough to merit a "thanks". But that's okay. I'm old enough now that things like this don't bother me. They really don't. Really -- they don't.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Obviously, my post wasn't even silly enough to merit a "thanks". But that's okay. I'm old enough now that things like this don't bother me. They really don't. Really -- they don't.


Sorry - the truth is, I didna ken! I wasn't technical enough to understand it. 
Have just googled Sennheiser 600. 
I ken noo! :tiphat:


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry to bring this thread up, if you wanted it to die..But I could sort of answer if it's pieces that inspire you in reality or fantasy to wear certain clothes...

Sicilenne by Faure


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to be a bit of a peacock when I traveled around the country to various art shows. It was kind of expected. Since the outfits were -- eclectic is a nice way of putting it -- I can't stick entirely with classical

Black or off white bell sleeve shirt - John Dowland: "Can She Excuse My Wrongs?"

Scary Fish-Eyed (as a friend of mine dubbed it) metallic turquoise vest - Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 played by Wendy Carlos

Black or gray faux middle eastern looking pants - Rimsky-Korsakov: Szchkcherhazade or however you spell the thing.

Dangerously stacked boots with impractical number of useless buckles -- Ian Anderson: Thick as a Brick

Multicolored silken ascot (that was really a scarf but we called them ascots for some reason) - Iron Butterfly: "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"

Like, groovy man -- however this would have been in the 80s and 90s!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, brilliant post, Weston! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Clarks brown slip-ons. Go-to everyday starter. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue.

Merino wool grey with orange edging baselayer. Discrete but tasteful. Chopin - Nocturnes.

Mustard moleskin trousers. Full-on statement piece. Barber - Piano Sonata.

Goretex extra length jacket with fleece layer. In your face elemental. Orff - Carmina burana O Fortuna.

Original black Motorhead T-shirt. Classic retro. Bach - Violin Sonatas.

Joe Brown Paisley shirt. Iconic basis for themed occasions. Beethoven - Symphony no 5.

Grey-flecked long sleeved white woollen top. Easy-going mixer. Reich - Music for 18 Musicians.

Gun metal FFP jacket. Restrained but suggestive of power. Sibelius - Symphony no 4.

Black thong briefs. Only concerned with essentials. Webern - Five Pieces.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^^ Fab post, gog! :tiphat:


----------

